# chestatee wma



## phillip (Sep 18, 2004)

anyone ever hunted chestatee wma.any help where a good place to start lookin for deer and maybe a bear.headin up for the muzzle loader hunt first of october.


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 18, 2004)

I may go on that hunt myself.  I'm getting ready for a little hunting and this would be the earliest firearm (muzzleloader) hunt around.  I've only hunted the area once before; found a little sign, just didn't see any deer.  Good luck if you go...


----------



## goldentrout (Sep 19, 2004)

Try the area called Toll Gate Rd near the eastern edge of the WMA.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Sep 19, 2004)

i turkey hunt that spot a good bit. i 've seen one bear and several deer. if you don't mind walking, take the road that runs between waters creek and ****s creek all the way til it is gated off on top of the mountain. walk about 2 miles to a field with an old fruit orchard in it. anywhere near this spot is good. seen some nice rubs in this area too.


----------



## General P (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never been there but I can't find a road between waters creek and ****s creek could you help me find my way.  Also has anyone fished Dockery lake on this WMA ?


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep, Dockery lake is a fine place to fish. Waters Creek can be awesome too ...but take note of the special regs.


----------

